# Puppy to Full Grown Prediction?



## Peregrin (Aug 3, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you have had a puppy that looked like this.


I was wondering what she might look like full grown.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Very cute! Her size will probably be similar to her parents' sizes. Her coat looks wavy to me (but I'm not an expert on that!).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She will look gorgeous 
I reckon she will have a very full thick coat and may fade out to a more golden colour. 
What cross is she?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That looks like Lexi as a baby. Just a shade darker.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peregrin (Aug 3, 2016)

They're adorable!


----------



## Peregrin (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses 
Appreciate it.


----------

